
Save OS X - kols
http://saveosx.org
======
SteveLAnderson
I'm interested, but how is this better, or different, than homebrew?

~~~
Albright
tl;dr: It installs pre-built binary packages instead of building from source
as Homebrew and MacPorts does. There are a few other differences, but that's
the biggest one.

~~~
laveur
To be honest most of Homebrew stuff is "bottled" IE its pre-builts most of the
time you no longer have to actually build it from source... So its not even
really a difference any more!

~~~
Albright
Ah, I was unaware - I'm still a MacPorts hold-out myself. (It ain't broke, so
I haven't fixed it.) Thanks for the correction.

